# The Ultimate "Versus" Thread



## Zepp (Jul 28, 2004)

I don't know about all of you guys, but I'm a bit tired of the new threads that pop up asking "who would win" type questions, whether they're asking about famous martial artists, alive or dead, or about different martial arts.  But I realize that as new people join this board, there will always be someone interested in asking these questions.  So I figure, if you can't beat 'em, out-do them!  :EG: 

(I'm hoping this thread gets enough responses from different people that future "versus" threads can just be merged with it.)

_Ok so here it is folks_:  In the ultimate no-holds-barred fighting event of all time and space, you can choose the fighter(s).  The choices I present to you are: Bruce Lee (in his prime), Royce Gracie, RHD (the grandmaster of Say Fong Kuen), Mike Tyson, Bob Sapp, Chuck Norris (in his prime), Bill "Superfoot" Wallace (also in his prime), Jackie Chan, Luke Skywalker, Kazushi Sakuraba, Batman, Marc "Crafty Dog" Denny (of the Dog Brothers), and Goku (from Dragonball Z).  Add anyone else you like.

So tell us,- who would fight whom, who might team up with whom against which team, who will be crushed, and above all,- *WHO WOULD WIN!* (cue echo effect)


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jul 28, 2004)

me. . .dark angel (jessica alba). . .and a cheap motel room. . .not sure who'd win. . .nor do i particularly care:uhyeah: 

AJ


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 28, 2004)

Luke Skywalker, of course!  No question.  Though I'm sure the Grandmaster of SFK would kick some butt too!  Nobody trumps lightsaber.:jediduel:


----------



## Baoquan (Jul 28, 2004)

I'd throw ED-209 from RoboCop into the mix, for sure. Anything with so much firepower and so little restraint has to be in the ultimate NHB event.


----------



## Firona (Jul 28, 2004)

Great thread idea (though batman doesn't stand a chance!) I would either have to put my money on Bill Wallace or Bruce (you know who) unfortunately I don't exactly have a good comparison because I have seen superfoot in action in a sport event, whereas I have only seen Bruce in the movies. I think it would be a close call between them though. *edit* P.S. Goku would lose first because he would be standing there 'charging' his energy. Silly monkey hehe


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jul 28, 2004)

gotta throw sagat in there, too!


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 28, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Luke Skywalker, of course!  No question.  Though I'm sure the Grandmaster of SFK would kick some butt too!  Nobody trumps lightsaber.:jediduel:



Don't forget Luke's use of "The Force".  "You didn't see that kick, you didn't see that kick."  "I didn't see that kick."

- Ceicei


----------



## mcjon77 (Jul 28, 2004)

Fights I would like to see:

Bruce Lee VS. David Caradine (Caradine must fight in the outfit and with the style he had in the Kung Fu TV series) .  I really just want to see Bruce give him a serious beat down.

Robocop VS. The terminator

Miamoto Musashi VS. Darth Maul (Musashi can use a light saber if he wishes)


Wolverine VS. Batman (I just want to see wolverine kill batman)

The vampires from "From Dusk till Dawn" VS. The zombies from the new Dawn of the Dead.

Sylvester Stallones Character Rambo VS.  Arnold Swarzenagger's character from Comando.

And my personal favorite:
Linda Carter in from her Wonder Woman years (she must wear the outfit) VS. me in an oil (or jello, I'm not picky) wrestling match.

Jon


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jul 28, 2004)

Without question...the greatest American martial artist, pugilist, and nutrition expert of all time:  Popeye the Sailor Man !!!


----------



## 8253 (Jul 29, 2004)

Its a toss up between Bugs Bunny, Yoda, and Roger Rabbit.


----------



## Zepp (Jul 29, 2004)

8253 said:
			
		

> Its a toss up between Bugs Bunny, Yoda, and Roger Rabbit.



Come now, you know Bugs would wipe the floor with both of them.  His animators are more creative.


----------



## pete (Jul 29, 2004)

how about the catwoman showdown... 

lee merideth vs julie newmar (like oldtimers day at shea)
then
michele phiffer vs halle berry (halle berry in catsuit... grrrrs)

c-c-c-catfight....


----------



## MichiganTKD (Jul 29, 2004)

Me vs. A Sixpack of Coors.

I win every time. Damn thing never has a chance.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 29, 2004)

Tweety vs. Woodstock


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 29, 2004)

Well here goes Goku would team up with Bruce Lee and finally put to rest what really happened, he went off to fight against evil along side Goku from dragon ball Z, they stayed in a far planet waiting to come home and kick some butts now they got there chance, wacth out Superman,Spiderman and of course you two Hulk the power these two have will rule the world.. LOOK MA I"M ON TOP OF THE WORLD....GOD BLESS AMERICA


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jul 29, 2004)

Ah, yes, Pete.   Catwoman and her...her...whip.*  

You also forgot John Wayne.  How could you forget John Wayne?  He was the ultimate saloon fighter of all time.  Remember when he snap kicked that thug to the snot locker in "The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance?"  Ken Shamrock would tremble at his approach.  Miyamoto Musashi would wet his kimono.

How about a match up with the Duke and Charles Bronson from "Hard Times?"   The winner gets to fight Ed Norton.


Regards,


Steve


*I have been SUCH a bad boy lately.  Really.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 29, 2004)

* Mod Note

Thread moved to Locker Room 

~Tess
-MT S. Mod-
*


----------



## Chronuss (Jul 29, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Catwoman and her...her...whip.*


...woman's got more freak than Lucky's got charms...


----------



## ppko (Jul 29, 2004)

Superman comes in and whoops them all

PPKO


----------



## gyaku-zuki queen (Jul 29, 2004)

ok this is soooo YODA he kicks so much *** haha (not includin the cartoons thou... cant c him in them lol):jedi1:


----------



## hkg (Jul 29, 2004)

definetly luke the jedi amean he would just death choke them all at once!  :jedi1:


----------



## Baytor (Jul 29, 2004)

Here's one for the comic book geeks...

The Punisher vs. The Hitman


----------



## ppko (Jul 29, 2004)

The Incredible Hulk vs Spiderman

PPKO


----------



## Zepp (Jul 29, 2004)

ppko said:
			
		

> The Incredible Hulk vs Spiderman



Spidey would just wait until Hulk turns back into Bruce Banner and tie him up with webbing.  It's not a very good superhero who turns back into a normal human when he has no one to fight.

I'm surprised more people aren't rooting for Batman.


----------



## Chronuss (Jul 29, 2004)

hey...I like Batman...the fact that the only thing he has going for him is his intelligence...he has no powers, no abnormal traits, other than he looked like a damn body builder in some of the comics...I guess the darkness and brooding appeals to me...dunno why.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 30, 2004)

Zepp said:
			
		

> Come now, you know Bugs would wipe the floor with both of them.  His animators are more creative.



Yeah doc, especially with all those fun ACME products to fall on his opponents.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey! I'd pay big money to see Tweety and ... Pusss In Boots! (Shrek2) 

they both can play those big soft* awwwww * eyes on each other...


----------



## 8253 (Jul 30, 2004)

Zepp said:
			
		

> Come now, you know Bugs would wipe the floor with both of them.  His animators are more creative.



This is true


----------



## hkg (Jul 30, 2004)

noddy vs bob the builder, noddy is blind folded and bob has no arms no wait he has 1 arm and no legs!


----------



## lonecoyote (Jul 30, 2004)

The three stooges would whip everybody. Improvised weapons, empty hand, dirty tricks, they had it all, especially Moe. Moe would hit you with a cast iron frying pan or ball peen hammer,   poke both eyes, stomp your feet, or bite you.  I even think I saw him stab curly in the butt with a pair of scissors. It would be combat too brutal for superheros, cartoon characters, ahnold schwarzenegger, or Bruce Lee for that matter. And RHD, but he'd have to fight in his underwear and do drunken crab style.


----------



## Zepp (Jul 30, 2004)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> The three stooges would whip everybody. Improvised weapons, empty hand, dirty tricks, they had it all, especially Moe. Moe would hit you with a cast iron frying pan or ball peen hammer,   poke both eyes, stomp your feet, or bite you.  I even think I saw him stab curly in the butt with a pair of scissors. It would be combat too brutal for superheros, cartoon characters, ahnold schwarzenegger, or Bruce Lee for that matter. And RHD, but he'd have to fight in his underwear and do drunken crab style.



Ahhh, the unequaled, dreaded art of Stoogacity...

...I still think Bugs Bunny could take 'em.  He could psyche 'em all out with his mad cross-dressing skills.  He just needs to work on hiding that tail though...


----------



## lonecoyote (Jul 30, 2004)

You know Bugs bunny did make a really hot looking chick, and that's kind of off the subject I know, but it seems like I had heard a few years ago that some of the WB writers did it as kind of a joke on the general public as some of the writers were well, experienced in that sort of thing.


----------



## Zepp (Jul 30, 2004)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> You know Bugs bunny did make a really hot looking chick, and that's kind of off the subject I know, but it seems like I had heard a few years ago that some of the WB writers did it as kind of a joke on the general public as some of the writers were well, experienced in that sort of thing.



Well, it was Hollywood.  I'll believe it.


----------

